# Fire Pit



## Ibeshred (Feb 25, 2006)

I had my mason build me a fire pit. It has a 36" outer ring with a 12" ring in the middle. I've been told to fill it with sand and then small lava rock and then big lava rock, I've also heard to only fill it with lava rock. Any suggestions?


----------



## Always Greener (Dec 22, 2005)

Make sure it about 12 to 18 inches deep. Lay stone in bottom of pit on a 4 inch depth of sand.


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Again?? I answered in your other thread.


----------



## jwatkins (Jan 5, 2006)

I have one that about 4' wide and about 16" deep and I just have dirt in it. It seems to work fine. Made out of left over brick and stone from jobs.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

You should not use stone or concrete inside your firepit. Both will fracture, sometimes explosively. Leave it dirt or use fire brick to line it.


----------



## Ibeshred (Feb 25, 2006)

Thanks for the info. My pit is 20" tall and lined with fire brick. The gas ring sits about 6" - 8" from the bottom. When we first completed it yhe bottom was lined with 3/4" lava rock up to about 6" above the gas ring. It didn't put out very much flame. I was told it was better to use sand with a 4" coverage over the ring and then add the lava rock. I've dug the rock out of the pit twice trying to make it better. I really don't want to do it again. Your help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Loose lava rock is fine, esp. for a gas pit. I meant regular stone: limestone, sandstone, granite, etc.


----------

